# Salt Spreaders



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

3- Grotech Salt Spreaders on swing away kits. GC Same as Western 1000. Also about 2000 dollars in new (in box) and used parts for them. (Had 6 of them) Motors, bearings, spinners, shafts, swing away kits, lids, wiring harnesses, and more. 1200 takes it all. Jeff 614-736-9191


----------

